# Browning Tornado needs new string



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey all, I'm new here, but not so much to archery. 
I was wondering if there are any Browning dealers/reps on here. 
I'm in the market for a new string for my older Browning Tornado bow. 
I'd like some advice on replacements.
PM me if you have any good advice or info for me.
Thanks in advance...

AC


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Crackers, Winners choice, bucknasty, vapor trail, they all make good strings. I would suggest just getting the material that suits your needs, either 452X or 8125. 8125 will pick up a few FPS compared to 452X, but 452X is much more stable with no strech and very little string rotation when using a true peep. I choose stable over a few FPS any day of the week.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

I have a 2002 Browning Tornado w/ Cyber SX Cam that I use as my backup bow. I had a string/cable made for it by Wayne Newberry of Berry Strings, see link below. You might want to contact him because he has the specs for the bow which I gave him 3 years ago. These strings just finished their 2nd hunting season with no issues at all. Very high quality and 0 creep. I had mine made with 22 strand 452X. 

Good luck!

NC


http://home.ntelos.net/~nberry4/BerryStrings/index.htm


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, near as I can tell my string length is either 92.5" or 90.75" 
Anyone out there with the older Browning Tornado that can help me out?


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Vapor Trails*



antlrcolectr said:


> Well, near as I can tell my string length is either 92.5" or 90.75"
> Anyone out there with the older Browning Tornado that can help me out?


Call Jared @ Vapor Trail not only can he give you string lengths but he can also build you a set that will last a very long time :wink: 

TX


----------



## antlrcolectr (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay I'm trying to find Vapor Trails....any shortcuts or hints? Thanks for the info...


----------

